# FOR ANALJOAN



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2012)

*AnalJoan...*

*Here is the image you requested:*


*




*


*And a transparent background version, should you need it:*


*



*


*And then there's this other thing and:*


*



*


*OH GOD DAMMIT ANALJOAN CAN YOU JUST GIVE ME BACK MY FAMILY ALREADY?! I DREW IT GODDAMMIT, I DREW IT LIKE YOU WANTED JUST GIMMIE BACK MY FAMILY ALREADY JESUS!!!*


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 14, 2012)

That's good stuff, he should like that a lot for sure. And he should give back your family.


----------



## ody81 (Sep 14, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## Costello (Sep 14, 2012)

so this is what you have to do to get your family back? 
guess it's time for me to learn some new skills then...


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 14, 2012)

He better return your family for this. That looks really awesome!
And wait.... Why does AnalJoan have your family? o_o


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 14, 2012)

AnalJoan told me he likes this. He has already ordered the cartel to let go of your family, they should be near your house in three hours. Chopped into pieces in a plastic container equipped with 30kg of TNT


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2012)

Can we get this framed somewhere?


----------

